# Ruffle scarf yarn dress for Sabai with free pattern



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I designed and made this scarf yarn sundress for Sabai on Boxing Day. I have soooo much of this yarn just sitting around (and about 100 of the scarves that can't seem to be sold!)

I used my, previously posted, crochet ruffle skirt pattern and added the crochet tube bodice.

I think the bodice should have a small opening down the back for ease of putting on but my daughter is happy with it the way it is. They're all currently in Thailand so will try to get a picture of her in it on their return.

Leanna x


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is beautiful!!! Love the colors and the ruffles.


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, Very cute


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the colors and the buttons are so cute!!!


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see it on her.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Perfect! Are you going to make one for yourself? LOL!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

indylex said:


> Perfect! Are you going to make one for yourself? LOL!


Are you kidding!! There wouldn't be enough yarn in Turkey to fit around my waist and boobs!!! LOL!!!

The yarn is Bamboo/Cotton/Dralon blend from Ice Yarns hence the comment about enough yarn in Turkey!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

That's sooooo cute, I sure it will look fantastic on Sabai, can't wait to see the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww what a beautiful summer dress for Sabai :thumbup:


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Are you kidding!! There wouldn't be enough yarn in Turkey to fit around my waist and boobs!!! LOL!!!

Couldn't resist having a laugh!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its lovely, I can just see little Sabai wearing it. Lovely colours, just right for a princess


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is very cute and that's a great idea.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

You make a lot for that little girl. This dress is so cute. Lucky, well dressed girl.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Super cute and a great use for the passé yarn


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable and what a nice idea! Lovely work.
:thumbup:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone, once again, your comments are delightful and I appreciate your interest.

For anyone wanting the pattern, the download appears at the end of the pictures but I'll pop it in the pattern section too.

Leanna x


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

How cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sooooo cute! It will be adorable on Sabai. Thanks for the download. ;0)


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice work! Love the colors.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

So cute ! I am looking forward to seeing Sabai wearing it !


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

How cute! Can't you just see a class of little ballerinas parading around!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice. I would say you are missing her.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sabai will look adorable in it.
Perhaps make a bolero to use the rest of the yarn. Or a poncho for the outfit.
A little purse for her to carry her treasures in??
I am sure you will find a patter and use the rest of the yarn.


----------



## dlknit (Dec 27, 2013)

How adorable! Too bad my girls aren't little any more.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Sabai will look adorable in it.
> Perhaps make a bolero to use the rest of the yarn. Or a poncho for the outfit.
> A little purse for her to carry her treasures in??
> I am sure you will find a patter and use the rest of the yarn.


Yes I've just completed a bolero but it's looking a bit too big, she'll grow into it. The yarn is so lovely and soft, I've enjoyed working with it.

Thank you for your comments.

Leanna x


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations. That is a very nice dress. Your little princess will love it.


----------



## Kookiemen (May 3, 2012)

I can do the bottom, wish I could do the top, very pretty


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty!
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That's just darling!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Kookiemen said:


> I can do the bottom, wish I could do the top, very pretty


Don't be scared, give it a go! I'll help you on the way.
Can you already crochet?

Leanna x


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

This is darling. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks--can't wait to try it


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous and love the colours


----------



## SCDottie (Aug 9, 2012)

Where can I find the MyPicot pattern for the top. Thank you.


----------



## jennib54 (Mar 5, 2014)

this is so beautiful. I love the scarf yarns,I'm sure your daughter is going to look just as beautiful when she wears it.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

SCDottie said:


> Where can I find the MyPicot pattern for the top. Thank you.


I think the link is in the pattern. I will have a look when I get home from work.

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

SCDottie said:


> Where can I find the MyPicot pattern for the top. Thank you.


Here is the link for the picot pattern.

http://www.mypicot.com/patterns/2016.pdf

Leanna x


----------



## SCDottie (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have a blessed day.


----------



## southern (Jan 16, 2014)

I made this yarn into how to explain a long necklace . Just leave yarn as if it was a ball of wool and make a long chain. There is so many ways to make them finger knit I can't remember how I did mine but used a crochet hook. It came out like a plait. I have made the tight or the loops really loose to get a different look take about an hour and then loop around neck in any fashion every time I have had one on people have commented on it. Also you can cut a bit of to make a smaller necklace. Unravel the middle bit decorate with beads or any thing leave both ends like a strand of wool and use what ever to secure back a button bow it looks lovely in white. Ali's makes a lovely purse.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That is adorable! Love the ruffle. I've got some of that around here ... somewhere. Now if I just new where *somewhere* was located. LOL

Marge


----------

